# Python setuptools error



## giannidoe (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm trying to build a python egg for the trac-mercurial plugin and I'm getting the error below which seems to be a problem with setuptools. 

I'm afraid I am not well versed in python - is this something I should contact the setuptools port maintainer about or is it a problem with the plugin code?


```
# python setup.py bdist_egg 
running bdist_egg 
Traceback (most recent call last): 
  File "setup.py", line 45, in <module> 
    **extra) 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/core.py", line 152, in setup 
    dist.run_commands() 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 953, in run_commands 
    self.run_command(cmd) 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 971, in run_command 
    cmd_obj.ensure_finalized() 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 109, in ensure_finalized 
    self.finalize_options() 
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9.0-RC1-amd64/egg/setuptools/command/bdist_egg.py", line 94, in finalize_options 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 312, in get_finalized_command 
    cmd_obj.ensure_finalized() 
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 109, in ensure_finalized 
    self.finalize_options() 
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9.0-RC1-amd64/egg/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 85, in finalize_options 
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9.0-RC1-amd64/egg/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 185, in tags 
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9.0-RC1-amd64/egg/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 233, in get_svn_revision 
IndexError: list index out of range
```


----------

